# engine management



## Alex325is (Oct 4, 2007)

I need to find engine management for my 325is I need to know price and most important quality of the engine management and what people would suggest for a turbo


----------



## E36Cab1 (Apr 12, 2008)

You can use the Haltech E6X or f.ex the more expensive E11V2.
What turbo you should use depends on your goals and build data.


----------

